# Decided to post here



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, after my act test today the grinder man came out. We ground 11 bales of milo, 3 bales of alfalfa, 3 bales of feed. Took less then 30 minutes. I have bought a feeder wagon and we tried that today. Ok but not as good as I like it. I was wondering how I should feed this ground hay. It is in 1 inch pieces.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Feed troughs is what I have seen.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Is it in the feeder wagon now or stored somewhere else? Is it to where you can shovel or pitch fork it into a trough?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is the original thread on the portable bunks I built for our cows last winter after buying a vertical TMR wagon.

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/18618-portable-feed-bunks/?hl=%2Bfeed+%2Bbunks

pictures of said portable bunks. https://plus.google.com/photos/112657170812903512327/albums/5834660407956302913?authkey=CNKqw6LW7K370wE

All are still going strong after more than a year.


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

My next question is where did you find the running gear


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

justbad7 said:


> My next question is where did you find the running gear


Just old ones we had around from under the gravity wagons we used to use before going to all trucks. One came out form under a 14' flat rack, another was one we had a 500 gallon water tank on.


----------

